# Seatback Panel



## dchaver (Oct 26, 2006)

I was driving along last week when the back panel of the driver's seat fell off. The panel that has the elastic pocket attached to it simply fell off. My GTO is a 2005 manual transmission black/red combination. Has this happened to anyone and what's the solution?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dchaver said:


> I was driving along last week when the back panel of the driver's seat fell off. The panel that has the elastic pocket attached to it simply fell off. My GTO is a 2005 manual transmission black/red combination. Has this happened to anyone and what's the solution?


*Welcome to the forum...IMO....simplest solution is to stop in to your dealer and have them put it on. May not have been installed properly. If th ere is anything wrong they can order a part for it. *


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Mine did the same thing. The plastic clips on the inside at the bottom broke.
replaced them and put it back on.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Like Rambogto said, your gonna need 2 new clips. They are ment to break away and be replaced when the seat back is removed. Was someone in your back seat who may have kicked it? Trust me, I know kids are hell on cars.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah I had the same thing happen. I went to the dealer and lucky for me they had the clips. It took the guy at the desk a half hour to find the part on the computer but it takes about 2 seconds to fix. Kind of pissed me off when it happended to mine because no one is ever in my back seat. Just weak clips I guess.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Yep, happened to mine last week. Parts are in and will be repaired Tuesday.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought my 2004 GTO with the back panel of drivers seat off. I have yet to put it back on just because no one is ever in my backseat. Plus after buying 2 lug covers and 2 floor mat retainers I am hesitant to see how much these clips cost.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

So can anyone supply a part number, I have tried about 4 types of clips and all fail. I would like to arrive at dealer with part number for quick inventory or order.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BastropGTO said:


> So can anyone supply a part number, I have tried about 4 types of clips and all fail. I would like to arrive at dealer with part number for quick inventory or order.


Your dealer will have a schematic of the part and how it is assembled, they would verify your part number anyway... I'd call the parts dept, they can furnish you with the part number in a couple of minutes.


----------

